# quick battery drain



## chas (Mar 15, 2010)

Hello. l have added many books to my kindle that I downloaded from use-groups and torrents.  Everything was fine until a few days ago when the battery started discharging in a matter of hours. 1 pulled everything off the machine and reset to factory defaults. it resolved the battery problem until l recopied all the books  back onto the machine. Now I'm back  where l started. Can some book l acquired be causing my machine to work below ground causing the drain?


----------



## chas (Mar 15, 2010)

His l posted this on the welcome screen Just discovered that this is Where to direct technical questions.

l have added many books to my kindle that I downloaded from use-groups and torrents.  Everything was fine until a few days ago when the battery started discharging in a matter of hours. 1 pulled everything off the machine and reset to factory defaults. it resolved the battery problem until l recopied all the books  back onto the machine. Now I'm back  where l started. Can some book l acquired be causing my machine to work below ground causing the drain? 
thanks
Chas


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Its possible that one or more of the books are not indexing correctly so it will continue to try and drain the battery. To check if you have books stuck in indexing is to search from homepage for a string of odd letters. I use pppp. Something that isn't in the books. Then you will get a result saying somthing about the number of books not yet indexed. 

Click on that and see a list. The one indexing at that moment will be ligher font. Look at the number of indexing and if nothing moves for a while, then you know there is a issue. So delete those books off the Kindle. 

Put them on in small batches. Don't load a bunch of books on the kindle at once. 

Let them index in between.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I imagine that someone who has dealt with this will post here, but I have two thoughts about it. The first is obvious: If you have your 3G or wi-fi on, that will drain the battery more quickly, but not as fast as you've described.  Here's what I bet your problem is (and I'm not speaking from firsthand experience): I bet your Kindle is busy indexing the books that you have put on. I've read that you can check it by typing in something that's not close to a real word in your search window. Click on search. If you get a message that it's indexing, you may have a problematic book that's leading to the problem. Someone here will tell you where to look for the title that isn't indexed (or do a search here on the boards). Once you find the title, they say to remove the book from your Kindle. After you've done that, download it again. (The only thing that makes me wonder if this ISN'T the problem is that you've re-downloaded all of your books.)

If no one gives you a satisfactory answer here, call Kindle's customer service (NOT the general Amazon cs). I'm sure someone will be able to help you.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

If you are downloading books via bit-torrent, you may very well have a corrupted file.

FYI, I merged both threads together.


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

Welcome to KB! My advice over what's causing your battery drain is basically what everyone's said before me 

Sandy


----------



## chas (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks everybody. It's clear that the machine is working properly, that I've fed it too many books and given it some kind of indigestion. The number of books to be indexed is diminishing steadily, so all is explained.
Thanks again
chas


----------



## Sassafrazzled (Mar 14, 2010)

For what it's worth I had added a bunch of very large books to my k2 not so long ago and shortly after my battery life was down to a couple days max (with only light or even no reading). There was no sign of any incomplete indexing when I did a search. I tried clearing off the kindle and moving just a few books over but it didn't help. What eventually fixed it was letting it charge to full and then manually turning it off/on. Now I'm back to a more standard charge a week or so. Something was hanging somewhere I guess but it wasn't obviously stuck indexing anything.


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

Add the books slowly.  Don't load them all at once.  The kindle tries to index all the books at once.  This causes massive battery drain.  Once all books are indexed the battery life goes back to normal.


----------

